# Home Theater System



## singh_dd93 (Dec 9, 2012)

I want a 7.1 channel Home theatre system. I have a 42" SONY LED . I would like to connect the home theatre to my PC as well for my sound output.
Budget 25k


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 9, 2012)

Quality 7.1 is a hard find at t5hat budget better get the Onkyo HT-S 3400 /3500 for Rs 26000


----------



## singh_dd93 (Dec 9, 2012)

Budget extended now upto 45k
got 20k from grandfather


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 9, 2012)

You will be better off with a quality 5.1 system at Rs 45K ....than a 7.1

7.1 -  HT-S5400 - Rs 54000


----------



## singh_dd93 (Dec 10, 2012)

The Incinerator said:


> You will be better off with a quality 5.1 system at Rs 45K ....than a 7.1
> 
> 7.1 -  HT-S5400 - Rs 54000



then plz suggest  5.1 plz



The Incinerator said:


> You will be better off with a quality 5.1 system at Rs 45K ....than a 7.1
> 
> 7.1 -  HT-S5400 - Rs 54000



then plz suggest  5.1 plz


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 10, 2012)

Boston acoustics soundware xs 5.1 - Rs 24000
Marantz NR 1501 - Rs 22500


----------



## Arnab (Dec 17, 2012)

The Incinerator said:


> Boston acoustics soundware xs 5.1 - Rs 24000
> Marantz NR 1501 - Rs 22500



Is Boston Acoustics Soundware available in india , also Marantz ???

OP- you can buy JBL too, on 45k  you will get professional quality from them . Also Above Two Brands are Super too


----------



## singh_dd93 (Dec 17, 2012)

Ordered Amazon.com: Boston Acoustics Soundware XS 5.1 Home Theater System (White): Electronics for 499USD


----------



## GhorMaanas (Dec 17, 2012)

Arnab said:


> Is Boston Acoustics Soundware available in india , also Marantz ???
> 
> OP- you can buy JBL too, on 45k  you will get professional quality from them . Also Above Two Brands are Super too



soundware is available here --> Boston Acoustics SoundWare XS 5.1


----------



## Arnab (Dec 17, 2012)

singh_dd93 said:


> Ordered Amazon.com: Boston Acoustics Soundware XS 5.1 Home Theater System (White): Electronics for 499USD



So It ships on India? With no Extra  Charge?

What about Marantz?


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 17, 2012)

Follow GhorMaanas's link.^^


----------



## baiju (Dec 17, 2012)

Any brand whether it is Boston Acoustics, Marantz, Denon, Yamaha, Pioneer all are available in India. Ordering BA XS 5.1 from amazon for 500USD is a stupid move. You will get brand new one for as low as 23K here with bill and warranty. Visit hifimart.com or technoguru.in


----------



## Arnab (Dec 25, 2012)

baiju said:


> Any brand whether it is Boston Acoustics, Marantz, Denon, Yamaha, Pioneer all are available in India. Ordering BA XS 5.1 from amazon for 500USD is a stupid move. You will get brand new one for as low as 23K here with bill and warranty. Visit hifimart.com or technoguru.in



Will it be 100%reliable to buy from this site? ya i agree with the amazon one, but what to do with this?

One more thing, I am currently having Onkyo Audio Solution- 5.1

After this I want to buy BOSE 5.1 - which amplifier would be suitable ? Or Should i Buy Bose or soething else?


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 25, 2012)

Bose = Overpriced Crap


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 25, 2012)

^^ True that. Just read whats written below my name


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 25, 2012)

^^


----------



## singh_dd93 (Dec 25, 2012)

my friend was there and he's bringing it here with him. I will get it tomorrow


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 25, 2012)

Congrats.
Break them in and dont play them loud for at least 40Hrs , moderate volume with Bass and Treble at flat or 0 levels. ( For eg can you get up from sleep and start running full speed (Sprint)? hence.) They will end up sounding very good if you treat them the way I told you to. My two cents.


----------



## singh_dd93 (Dec 25, 2012)

^^ thanks a lot for advice.
will surly follow it man
and OP can close this thread now


----------

